# UEFI Boot on ia64



## Michal Nosek (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi,

I tried install FreeBSD 10.1 to old HP Itanium server.
UEFI boot and instalation from CD was OK, but I don't learn how to make uefi boot partition on the disk.
I created fat16 partition and copied into /EFI/BOOT/ file loader.efi from /boot dir. This Ok and uefi see it, but received error message: _cannot find kernel_.
I found in manuals and forums, that I should be copy to boot partition boot1.efi, but I cannot find it in /boot directory nor install CD :-(


----------



## tingo (Jun 6, 2016)

Are you certain that your old Itanium machine uses UEFI? The ia64 architecture used to use the old EFI standard.
There are probably enough differences there that using UEFI isn't going to work.


----------



## Michal Nosek (Jun 7, 2016)

Probably yes. But CD boot, and in boot partition on CD is bootia64.efi. I think, if i will copy it to boot partition on disk, it could be boot.


----------



## Michal Nosek (Jun 7, 2016)

I created fat32 partition and copy /boot/defaults, /boot/kernel and /boot/loader*
And it boot.
But I don't know how to set root mount partition, it still trying to mount cdrom as root. If I type `mountroot> ufs:/dev/da0p2`, its boot.


----------



## Michal Nosek (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, I finished 

Kernel finding fstab(5) on the efi partition. I create /etc dir and copy fstab in and; voila; it's booting


----------



## tingo (Jun 7, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Michal Nosek (Jun 7, 2016)

I forgot to mention that the fat32 partition must be 3GB. I don't know why, but smaller refused format.


----------



## Michal Nosek (Jun 9, 2016)

It is funny that it was useless 
I had the idea that I install Virtualbox and virtual machines. But VirtualBox cannot install to ia64


----------



## MorgothV8 (Jun 10, 2016)

If I had that machine, I would play a lot with IA64 assembly


----------

